# Engine Install - Converter bolt up question



## AWDLAUNCH (Sep 5, 2011)

Does it matter what position the flexplate is in when I bolt it up? For vibrations? or can it only bolt up one way?


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

shouldn't matter. all that stuff is balanced individually.


----------



## bcarlo (Mar 17, 2009)

:bs:


AWDLAUNCH said:


> Does it matter what position the flexplate is in when I bolt it up? For vibrations? or can it only bolt up one way?


----------

